

Making A Easy-To-Setup $50 Linux Multi-Seat Computer - sciurus
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=plugable_multiseat_kick

======
sciurus
There's more information on this feature of Fedora 17 at
<http://0pointer.de/blog/projects/multi-seat>

